# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Any experience with ozonated water for cleaning?

## Jeff Mitchell

Hi all,

This is my first post, sorry if it's in the wrong spot.  

I'm wondering if any of you have any experience or information pertaining to the use of ozonated water for cleaning in museum settings.  Our facilities director had a Tersano Lotus system installed on a trial basis for our janitorial cleaning staff to assess.  Her intent was to test the product with the crew who clean bathrooms, common spaces, but also floors and interpretive panels and some casework in the museum galleries.  Many of our museum objects are within a couple feet of the glass panels to be cleaned with the ozonated water.

I've been researching, but have had very little luck finding information on ozonated water's effects on museum objects.  Any advice at all would be appreciated.

all the best, 
Jeff

----------


## Jamie Hascall

I've never heard of ozonated water or the Tersano Lotus system before. They sure have blanketed the web with positive text but it would be interesting to see what conservation testing such as an Oddy test would show up. Ozone itself is a strong oxidizer and has lots of other health related problems. On the good side, it reverts back to O2 quickly. You might want to post this query on the PACCIN Listserve as well as that tends to get more response since it comes to people instead of them having to check this site. I look forward to what others have to add.

----------


## Jeff Mitchell

Thanks, Jamie.
I'll post to the listserv.  I'll share information here as I get it.

----------

